# Borax or not to borax



## durtpyle (Apr 9, 2015)

So I've been using borax to thicken and neutralize and after using LS it's starting to be a little itchy on my legs. My mom had to take a break from using it because she started to get a bit of a rash. Curious if it's the borax? Most of my body wash recipes are 5-10% superfated so I don't think it's any excess lye. If not the borax could it be EO or FOs?


----------



## Dorymae (Apr 9, 2015)

It could be any of those things. The only way to know is to make an identical batch and only use one of those things.  If there is still a problem, eliminate it and try the other. If that still causes a problem then you know it is a problem with the basic recipe.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Apr 10, 2015)

You could use a process that doesn't require neutralisation and then use something else to thicken, if the borax is the problem


----------



## Dorado (Apr 10, 2015)

Can deff be EO's or FO's - I don't use Borax and mine can feel a bit rash, when they get older.
You can heat it up a bit (not to warm), and add 5% glycerine. Will make it less rash


----------



## Susie (Apr 10, 2015)

durtpyle said:


> So I've been using borax to thicken and neutralize and after using LS it's starting to be a little itchy on my legs. My mom had to take a break from using it because she started to get a bit of a rash. Curious if it's the borax? Most of my body wash recipes are 5-10% superfated so I don't think it's any excess lye. If not the borax could it be EO or FOs?



I am sort of curious here, why are you neutralizing if you have a 5-10% superfat?  Also, how do you have 5-10% superfat without it separating?

As Dorymae said, it could be any of the above.  You need to make separate batches to test each item.


----------



## durtpyle (Apr 10, 2015)

Susie said:


> I am sort of curious here, why are you neutralizing if you have a 5-10% superfat? Also, how do you have 5-10% superfat without it separating?
> 
> As Dorymae said, it could be any of the above. You need to make separate batches to test each item.


 
So correction this recipe was just 2% super fated and I was using the Borax mainly to thicken. I thought about using sea salt but I've read that it could cut down on foaming but I haven't found anywhere about ratios when using salt.  

This did start after it has aged a bit though. About 2 Months. I am going to try the recipe again split it up and try adding scents to one, borax to another and one with nothing and see how it is after it has aged a bit.


----------



## Susie (Apr 11, 2015)

You don't have to cure liquid soap like you do bar soaps for anything but appearance.  It will get clearer after a couple of weeks.  The quality of the soap will not change, though.  Please do keep us posted, though, on the outcome.


----------



## durtpyle (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks Susie I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## liquidsoaplady (May 13, 2015)

Use Borax in all my formulations, no problems after keeping soaps for years. Could be they are growing something...........use any type of a preservative? Or other non natural chemical.......???


----------

